# Flounder still offshore



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey all,

We didn't get these gigging. Just wanted to post that we have been catching ALOT of flounder offshore for the past couple months. Don't know when they start coming back inshore, but I imagine it will be sometime soon. Does anyone know what the trigger is for them to start moving back in?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

What do you catch them with? I assume any kind of low silty structure they congregate to?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

We bounce bucktail jigs tipped with bait close to structure offshore. It seems they are more concentrated close to the passes. We have killed them at Okaloosa and Destin, but only pulled up a few in Navarre.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I have never tried for them. I run out of Destin and will have to give it a shot.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm no flounder guru but I know that once the sheeps get thick in Pcola pass the flounder will be moving in. So pretty damn soon. Maybe there will be enough next month for us to limit out flounder for KW.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Ginzu said:


> We bounce bucktail jigs tipped with bait close to structure offshore. It seems they are more concentrated close to the passes. We have killed them at Okaloosa and Destin, but only pulled up a few in Navarre.


What weight jig do you use and how deep do you find them? We've started to try a couple times but never stopped long enough.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Jig weight varies on conditions and gear. I use 1-2oz which gives me just enough weight to keep tension in the line while i thump it on the bottom. 60ft+ has been the depth we are catching them.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice haul! I think they usually start trickling back in during early spring


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

SteveFL said:


> What weight jig do you use and how deep do you find them? We've started to try a couple times but never stopped long enough.



You should know if they are there relatively quickly. Also they tend to congregrate in certain areas of the structure so move around a bit. I've found that if you find schools of bait near the bottom off the structure they WILL be under that bait.


----------

